# ksoftirqd,nvidia,eth0

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich fahre mein gentoo bestimmt schon länger als 5 Jahre. Immer auf dem aktuellen Stand gehalten und viel Zeit investiert.

Nun ist folgendes passiert, für das ich nicht die geringste Erklärung oder Idee habe :

ksoftiqrd läuft mit 90% systemlast

nvidia modul wird nicht gefunden, obwohl es da ist

eth0 ist einfach verschwunden und lässt sich nicht konfigurieren

Ich habe die leise Vermutung es liegt an openrc.

Doch ich weiß zum erstenmal überhaupt nicht wo ich ansetzen soll.

Derzeit stecke ich einen neuen rechner zusammen und wollte eigentlich Gentoo

raufbringen. Jetzt machen sich Zweifel breit.

System P 4 

Kernel 2.6.31 , 2.6.38-r1 , 2.638-r6

Danke für Eure hoffentlich hilfreichen Ideen.

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ist eventuell etwas bei der Umstellung auf baselayout-2 / OpenRC schief gelaufen?

Magst du mal die Ausgaben von:

```
rc-update show

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0

mount

modprobe -v nvidia

und

uname -r
```

 posten?

 *henry wrote:*   

> Derzeit stecke ich einen neuen rechner zusammen und wollte eigentlich Gentoo
> 
> raufbringen. Jetzt machen sich Zweifel breit.

 

Zur Zeit gibt es wohl noch ein Bug 368597 in den aktuellen Stage3 Archiven, aber dennoch sollte eine Installation erfolgreich klappen. Ich hätte da keine bedenken.

Siehe eventuell auch hier

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

Die Umstellung auf open-rc lief ohne Probleme.

Die Netzerkkarte verschwindet beim booten wenn 

die Meldung kommt :

Starting udevd

Daraus kann ich schließen, dass die Hardware nicht erkannt wird.

Das passiert unter Kernel gentoo-2.6.38-r1 und -r6.

Alles lief unter beiden Kerneln bis letzten Donnerstag perfekt.

Im Moment funktioniert das System mit Kernel 2.6.31-r*.

Jetzt zu Deinen Fragen :

1. rc-update show

  bootmisc |                boot                           

                 fsck |                boot                           

               svscan | default                                       

                  gpm | default                                       

             hostname |                boot                           

                local | default             nonetwork                 

           localmount |                boot                           

               hdparm | default                                       

             netmount | default                                       

                 root |                boot                           

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 swap |                boot                           

               sysctl |                boot                           

                 mtab |                boot                           

                 sshd | default                                       

              urandom |                boot                           

                devfs |                               sysinit         

                dmesg |                               sysinit         

              hwclock |                boot                           

          consolefont |                boot                           

              keymaps |                boot                           

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

              hotplug | default                                       

                 ntpd | default                                       

            syslog-ng | default                                       

           vixie-cron | default                                       

            alsasound |                boot                           

                cupsd | default                                       

           lm_sensors | default                                       

              hddtemp | default                                       

                  lvm |                boot                           

        device-mapper |                boot                           

            bluetooth | default                                       

                  nfs | default                                       

                  tor | default                                       

              privoxy | default                                       

                  nas | default                                       

               smartd | default                                       

       udev-postmount | default                                       

                 udev |                               sysinit         

              modules |                boot                           

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

               procfs |                boot                           

         termencoding |                boot                           

               net.lo | default                                       

             net.eth0 | default                          

2. mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=writeback)

none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

3. ls -ls /etc/init.d/net.lo

16 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15459 12. Jun 12:17 /etc/init.d/net.lo -> net.lo

hab ich anders gelöst net.lo und net.eth0 sind in rc-update default

4. modprobe -v nvidia

FATAL : Module nvidia not found

nvidia.ko ist in den /lib/modules/.... vorhanden !

5. uname -r

2.6.38-gentoo-r6

So das sind die Ausgaben.

Damit wird nur die Frage nicht beantwortet, wieso mit dem Start von 

udevd die Netzwerkkarte "abgeschaltet" wird und das nvidia-modul

als nicht vorhanden angezeigt wird ?

Danke für die Mühe.

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo henry

 *henry wrote:*   

> 3. ls -ls /etc/init.d/net.lo
> 
> 16 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15459 12. Jun 12:17 /etc/init.d/net.lo -> net.lo
> 
> hab ich anders gelöst net.lo und net.eth0 sind in rc-update default 

 

Hmm.., ich denke das ist nicht ganz richtig, net.eth0 sollte normal mit einem Symlink auf net.lo verweisen.

Hier bei mir schaut das zb so aus: 

```
ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Oct 10  2009 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

 Siehe dazu auch noch mal im Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide dort wird auch erwähnt das der Symlink bei der Migration auf OpenRC verloren gehen kann, und dieser ggf neu angelegt werden muss.

 *henry wrote:*   

> 4. modprobe -v nvidia
> 
> FATAL : Module nvidia not found
> 
> nvidia.ko ist in den /lib/modules/.... vorhanden !
> ...

  Ist das nvidia Modul auch im Module Verzeichnis des aktuell laufenden Kernels vorhanden?

Prüfe am besten noch mal ob der /usr/src/linux Symlink auf die richtige Kernel Version verweist, und baue dann das nvidia-drivers Paket noch mal neu.

Via "modprobe -l" kannst du dir alle ladbaren Module anzeigen lassen, das sollte dann zb so ausschauen 

```
# modprobe -l | grep nvidia

video/nvidia.ko
```

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95,

danke für deine Antwort.

es spielt keine Rolle ob ich net.eth0 mit net.lo verlinke, wenn ich net.eth0

separat starte.

net.lo ohne Verlinkung startet nur das lo.

net.lo mit Verlinkung startet das lo und eth0

Das nvidia-module ist in der entsprechenden /lib/modules/....passender...Kernel.

Ich habe mir nochmal den boot-Vorgang angesehen.

Wenn udevd startet wird eth0 harwareseitig ausgeschaltet.

Das bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen.

73 Henry

----------

